# Rooster Valley goldens (Modesto) - Reputable?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, it's there alright. Unfortunately she doesn't have clearances. You really do not want puppies from a breeder who doesn't do clearances before breeding a litter. Here are the links so you can see for yourself:

Pedigree: Rooster Valley's Good Golly Miss Mollie

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

If you read the info on their website you will really feel glad you dodged a bullet here, they freely admit they reserve the right to breed 4 litters off their 'guardian home' breeding dogs between the ages of 15 months and 3 years, they have no intention of getting proper clearances on their dogs and are up front about breeding under age dogs: http://www.roostervalleygoldens.com/Rooster_Valley_Goldens/Guardian_Home_Dogs.html

Have you contacted the Golden Retriever clubs in your region? You can also do a search here on the forum (search feature is at the top right of the page) and search for "reputable breeder California" or "reputable breeder Oregon" etc. and see what has been recommended here on previous threads.


----------



## mygr (Jan 2, 2017)

@nolefan: Thank you very much for the quick reply. I really appreciate your guidance. I was more worried about the pedigree rather than looking at all the info on the website. My mistake.. I will make sure I read all the content from here on. 

I have looked at all the reputable breeders here and also tried to contact them through emails/phones. I even filled out a lot of questionnaires but unfortunately most except two have not returned my queries/calls. Two of them that replied do not have any litter planned. Is there any other way to get in touch with them or is it just the wrong time to be looking for a puppy? 

Thank you!
Kiran


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I noticed this breeder is in Modesto, CA. Are you in CA? There are some great breeders in CA. (I live in the Bay Area.)


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I find it slightly disturbing that the AKC advertise litters that don't comply to the recommended breeding practices. Novice buyers, trying to do the right thing, may fall in the trap of buying a pup without the proper health clearances. Sad.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The answer is no, they are not a reputable breeder if you define reputable as someone who does the breed appropriate heath testing for Goldens. 

What is sad is that thier website is designed to make it seem like they are. They claim health testing is important but then they choose to breed under age dogs who can not have the appropriate health certifications or dogs that are old enough and do not have the certifications.

The price of $2500 is absolutely absurd based on the value these dogs offer. At that price you should be able to get and should expect full and publicly verifiable health certifications on both parents and back for several generations. Also, at that price you should expect some sort of accomplishment in competition, ideally through the AKC. 

This breeder is very far from the level of quality and value for the price asked.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I find it slightly disturbing that the AKC advertise litters that don't comply to the recommended breeding practices. Novice buyers, trying to do the right thing, may fall in the trap of buying a pup without the proper health clearances. Sad.


It's absolutely critical that one select the Breeder of Merit option when searching the Marketplace. This would have ruled out the breeder who's the subject of this post. It's still not a total guarantee but you have a much better chance of finding a suitable breeder. 

I haven't thoroughly vetted this breeder https://redtailgold.com but when I selected the BOM option it came up for my search area which would include Modesto, CA.

From a very quick check it appears the parents of its litter have their clearances. Hopefully, someone more skilled at checking health clearances can verify this. (Pilgrim, I think you're a moderator. I hope this post doesn't violate any rules. I'm not endorsing or advertising Redtail and know nothing about them. I only share this litter info in an effort to highlight the importance of checking the BOM option in the AKC Marketplace and how you get totally different search results when you check the BOM box. Otherwise, I think your search includes paid ads. I'm not sure the average user of akc marketplace will understand this.)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This is disgusting: at least one litter between the age of fifteen months and three years, with a maximum of four litters or eight years of age. After the fourth litter, the Guardian family and Rooster Valley Golden Retrievers will discuss the option of future litters based on the quality of puppies produced in the first litter. Rooster Valley Golden Retrievers reserves the right to four litters for each guardian dog. If the Guardian family chooses to allow Rooster Valley Golden Retrievers more than four breedings, the Guardian family will be compensated $150 per puppy in each litter following the fourth litter.


Just disgusting. Could they scream " Money Money Money" any louder? And oh my- $2500? That too is obscene. There'a a value of maybe- just maybe-$6-700 there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldenDude said:


> I haven't thoroughly vetted this breeder https://redtailgold.com but when I selected the BOM option it came up for my search area which would include Modesto, CA.


Assuming k9data is correctly entered, you are right and this a safer choice. I don't know the dogs but fear based on photos that they may be a little higher energy than one would want as a house pet, though.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

OMG besides all the other stuff you guys have discussed did you see that they want you to raise their puppies for them? But you must do it exactly the way they want or they will take the puppy back. You must live close enough for them to ensure you are following their program, attending their training facility and available to bring the dog back for breeding at their discretion. All of this at your expense! Guess it's one way to beat the head count problem.. to avoid having to comply with the kennel laws. What a horrible place!


----------



## mygr (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you guys.. I am so glad I posted the question!! I went back and took a thorough look at the website again and now could notice all the disturbing things that are mentioned here. Now I learnt a little bit of what to look for going forward


----------



## mygr (Jan 2, 2017)

GoldenDude said:


> I noticed this breeder is in Modesto, CA. Are you in CA? There are some great breeders in CA. (I live in the Bay Area.)


 @GoldenDude - Yes, I stay in the bay area (east bay - Dublin, CA).


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

mygr said:


> @GoldenDude - Yes, I stay in the bay area (east bay - Dublin, CA).


There are some great breeders in CA. If you need some recommendations, you can send me a PM. One of my Goldens is from a CA breeder. If you want a rescue, I can also highly recommend Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue. One of my Goldens came from them as a puppy.

I rescued a Lab from Golden Gate Lab Rescue many, many years. He was a wonderful dog. Granted, those aren't Goldens but they do have some very charming, very sweet Labs which is at least in the Retriever family. 

I'm in Lamorinda and used to live in Dublin ages ago. (Way before all the growth Dublin has experienced towards Livermore.)


----------



## mygr (Jan 2, 2017)

@GoldenDude I tried to PM you but I am not sure it reached you. There was no error that showed up but just an info saying I am allowed a PM only after a certain number of posts (I am not sure if it is the next one thats not allowed or even the first one).


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

mygr said:


> @GoldenDude I tried to PM you but I am not sure it reached you. There was no error that showed up but just an info saying I am allowed a PM only after a certain number of posts (I am not sure if it is the next one thats not allowed or even the first one).


You'll need 15 posts before you're able to send a PM. You'll be able to read them if someone sends you one already.


----------



## SierraValleyLabs (Dec 1, 2020)

This golden breeder also does Labs. "Roostervalleylab dot com" They do them the same way with "guardian families" Their current price is $3900. None of their dogs have ANY titles anywhere in their pedigree. In October and November of 2020 they did 5 litters each month. At 10 pups per litter thats almost $200K per month. I didn't even know they also did goldens. I found out they did goldens by doing a wbsearch of their links because they rank on google with me. They talk about doing guardian homes to not be a puppy mill but they sound exactly like a mill without the kennels.


----------



## Leesh (12 mo ago)

SierraValleyLabs said:


> This golden breeder also does Labs. "Roostervalleylab dot com" They do them the same way with "guardian families" Their current price is $3900. None of their dogs have ANY titles anywhere in their pedigree. In October and November of 2020 they did 5 litters each month. At 10 pups per litter thats almost $200K per month. I didn't even know they also did goldens. I found out they did goldens by doing a wbsearch of their links because they rank on google with me. They talk about doing guardian homes to not be a puppy mill but they sound exactly like a mill without the kennels.


That’s actually her brother that does the labs. They live down the street. Libel is never a good thing you know.


----------



## mansim2309 (3 mo ago)

GoldenDude said:


> There are some great breeders in CA. If you need some recommendations, you can send me a PM. One of my Goldens is from a CA breeder. If you want a rescue, I can also highly recommend Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue. One of my Goldens came from them as a puppy.
> 
> I rescued a Lab from Golden Gate Lab Rescue many, many years. He was a wonderful dog. Granted, those aren't Goldens but they do have some very charming, very sweet Labs which is at least in the Retriever family.
> 
> I'm in Lamorinda and used to live in Dublin ages ago. (Way before all the growth Dublin has experienced towards Livermore.)


@GoldenDude - If you're available, can we chat about some good breeders in the Bay Area. I've been trying for several months, and Rooster Valley mentioned they have availability but when I tried to do some background research on them, I stumbled upon this post. I guess I'll not be going ahead with Rooster but I'd really like to reach out to some trustworthy breeders for getting a puppy in 2023.


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

mansim2309 said:


> @GoldenDude - If you're available, can we chat about some good breeders in the Bay Area. I've been trying for several months, and Rooster Valley mentioned they have availability but when I tried to do some background research on them, I stumbled upon this post. I guess I'll not be going ahead with Rooster but I'd really like to reach out to some trustworthy breeders for getting a puppy in 2023.


I may help you. Pls PM me if you are still interested. I recently did similar (re)search and identified a few good upcoming litters.


----------

